#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  هل بلدك بحاجة الى "هيئة للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر"؟

## رويتر

هل تؤيد فكرة وجود هئية للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في بلدك؟ هل المجتمعات العربية بحاجة الى مثل تلك الهيئات؟ شارك برأيك؟

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## ابن البلد

أعتقد أننا بحاجه لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في أنفسنا 
مش في بلدنا 
أذا صلحت ضمائرنا صلح بلدنا
وإن لم أكن رقيبا علي نفسي فلا يفيدني رقيبا من أي جهه أخرى.

----------


## sef

صحيح 100 &#37;

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* بلدنا محتاجة لراعى صالح أكثر من حاجتها لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف و النهى عن المنكر.*

*راعى صالح يكون قدوة ومثل أعلى للآخرين.*
*الراعى الصالح سيصلح البيئة المحيطة برعيته*
*ولو صلحت البيئة ستصلح الرعية بدون أى شك وبدون أى جدال.*

*الراعى الصالح سيربى رعاة صالحين آخرين*
*ويجئ اليوم المحدد ليرحل الراعى الصالح ليحل محله راعى صالح من رعيته الصالحة.*

*هم ليعيثوا فى الأرض فسادا قالوا لا دين فى السياسة ولا سياسة فى الدين!*

*هاكم النتيجة ماثلة أمامكم فساد فى كل مناحى الحياة لأننا فصلنا بين السياسة و الدين مهما كان هذا الدين إسلام أو مسيحية.*

*الدين ضمير وأخلاق وأسس وقواعد ربانية من صنع الله الخالق أفضل كثيرا من أى أسس آدمية من صنع الإنسان المخلوق!*


*أختار أنت الخالق؟ أم المخلوق؟*


*فرضية الإنسان الفرد أن يصلح من نفسه بنفسه فرضية مرفوضة لأن مستويات التعليم متفاوته فإن أصلح المتعلم نفسه بنفسه فكيف لغير المتعلم أن يصلح من نفسه بنفسه؟!*

*هذه الفرضية تصلح فى الإنسان الروبوت الذى صنعه الإنسان الآدمى ووقتها سنزود الإنسان الروبوت بقرص مدمج CD* *سى دى (أو حتة شيبس صغننه تزرع فى الآدميين البشر!) يحتوى على برامج إصلاحية تصلح من نفسه بنفسه ذاتيا وفى أنعواج الإنسان الروبوت لأى خلل ما سيتدخل البرنامج الإصلاحى ليصلح هذا الخلل ذاتيا!*
 

*الإنسان الروبوت المنصلح ذاتيا*

----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم أوافق فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين
وتكون لغير المؤمنين رادع لكافة أنواع الموبقات الموجودة في مجتمعاتنا
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------

